# Best settings for Netgear CG3000 ?



## Ps3gamer_ (Jan 19, 2012)

I got a new modem from Optus Australia and they sent me this modem netgear ofcourse , and I wanna know what's the best settings for it cause I'm dropping signal from my ps3 (im using wi-fi) and lagging online,


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

What is your subscribed bandwidth or speed from your ISP?

Any wireless computers in your network that's also having a disconnection issue?

From your wireless computer can you please post a capture of a Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector? See the guide from this Sticky.


----------



## Ps3gamer_ (Jan 19, 2012)

Download speed: 2.8mbps
Upload speed: 1.8mbps

And for the program you linked me to, what do you want me to printscreen? And yes I do drop signal on some computers that uses wifi


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

After you have installed Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, double click on the desktop Xirrus icon then hit a print screen paste it on to Paint. If you're using Windows 7 you may use the 'Snipping Tool' to do a capture of the Xirrus screen, this is what I use.


----------



## Ps3gamer_ (Jan 19, 2012)

i took this screenshot in a computer near the wireless modem


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The Xirrus looks good, are there any other Users in your network that perhaps utilizing a lot of bandwidth such downloading huge files, video streaming and heavy gaming? If this is the case it means that you don't have enough bandwidth subscribed from your ISP.

Will it be possible for you to use a wired connection for your PS3? See if you're able to replicate the issue.


----------



## Ps3gamer_ (Jan 19, 2012)

No theres no one downloading, my old modem+wireless router one was working fine , and no I cant get cable thru my ps3 don't have it now and not intended too cause it was working 100% in my old wireless


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try changing the wireless mode from the router, usually it is set to a Mixed Mode, try a G/N or B/G and see if it helps.

You may also change the security from a WPA2 to WPA, you will have to apply the same setting to all your wireless devices.


----------



## Ps3gamer_ (Jan 19, 2012)

I have put in the Settings like you said it works great, then it drops again I changed the mode to G only and it's still dropping and disconnecting some of the wireless devices from the wireless modem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You've mentioned this....


> my old modem+wireless router one was working fine


Contact your ISP and ask for a replacement of your current Netgear inform them the issues that you're having and that you didn't have any issues with your old device.


----------

